
The Online Ad Recession Continues. Is This What A Reset Looks Like? - vaksel
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/07/31/the-online-ad-recession-continues-is-this-what-a-reset-looks-like/
======
eli
I think it is a mistake to assume you extrapolate the entire online ad
industry based on revenues of the four big ad networks.

It could just be that advertisers are spending more directly with publishers
rather than on AdWords

------
jusob
I think the start date, Q4'07 is misleading. I'd like to see the graph since
2005 for example. I believe there was a steep increase of online ad spending
in 2006-2008, and this is an adjustment to a "normal" growth rate. Being at
the same level as Q4'07 is actually a good surprise to me, I thought it would
be well below.

~~~
eli
Or, better, overlay with ad spend in other media. Newspaper ads are down
40-50% this year.

At the moment online ads are grabbing a bigger slice of a shrinking pie.

